# BSNL frequent "Request Time Outs"



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 5, 2013)

*BSNL frequent &quot;Request Time Outs&quot;*

Hey peeps, am on BSNL UL750 Plan right now. 6 GB free 1Mbps every month, after that unlimited 512Kbps.
 In our state (Mizoram), we only have BSNL service for land line broadband. We have private operators who provide leased line and RF broadband but they cost a LOT!!
Past few days (since 30th August) the internet is so bad that one cant play  online game without getting disconnect every few seconds.
Here is a picture of my ping with google.com . 
*img571.imageshack.us/img571/1649/qbyt.jpg

The line is so bad that i cant even take a speed test at www.speedtest.com..the test simply freezes. 
Is there something i can do from my end? like...
1) Do some Router tweaks
2) Complain to the BSNL people(and to whom?the SDO?)
3) get wiring checked
4) can we like, sue BSNL or smthing??

Haven't played DOta 2or Rift till now this month
Download speeds seems ok though, as in i get a normal 60Kbps download speed and can download lots of youtube videos without a hitch. Maybe that is why the local people are so satisfied. Moreover my 6GB 1Mbps quota hasnt arrived yet. My download speeds haven't crossed 60Kbps in the past 5 days (every 1st day of the month our 6GB extra speed is supposed to kick in)
Btw, when we get a phone call to our landline, internet disconnects and takes like 2-3 minutes for internet to come back 

ok i could finally take a speedtest and here it is
*www.speedtest.net/result/2945293449.png

Btw many other people in my state are facing this problem. We even have a facebook group dedicated to this problem and they share similar problems


----------



## chris (Sep 5, 2013)

You have noise in phone line ? When i had noise in phone line, i used to have this problem, incoming call disconnect the internet. Ask bsnl guys to check the line.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2013)

check your splitter.also open modem settings page(192.168.1.1) & in device info/status page check that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.


----------

